# Font Unix



## roberthiet (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai téléchargé des polices de caractère compressées qui une fois décompressées s'avèrent être des fichiers exécutables Unix de 0 Ko et qui ne sont pas exploitables. Est-ce qu'il y a une solution au problème ou pas ? Est-ce à la source ou sur mon Mac OS X 10.5.5 ? Merci d'avance pour une réponse.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Le fait que les fichiers soient reconnus comme des exécutables Unix n'est pas une surprise, ni même un problème.

En revanche, le fait qu'ils aient une taille nulle est rédhibitoire.

L'archive a-t-elle bien été correctement décompressée ? N'est-elle pas endommagée ? Ces fichiers ne sont-ils pas plutôt des liens, plutôt que des fichiers contenant des données ?


----------



## roberthiet (18 Décembre 2008)

Merci tout d'abord pour votre diligence,
J'ai demandé à mon interlocuteur de me renvoyer par mail cette police de caractère compressée et j'ai obtenu le même résultat que les fichiers téléchargés à partir d'un site. En décompressant ce dossier intitulé en l'occurence "SERPENTINE" j'arrive à ouvrir celui-ci, mais à l'intérieur les différents fichiers de police sont inexploitables : petite icone grise avec exe à l'intérieur.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2008)

roberthiet a dit:


> j'ai obtenu le même résultat que les fichiers téléchargés à partir d'un site.


Peut-on avoir un lien vers ce site, pour qu'on puisse voir de quoi il retourne ?


----------



## roberthiet (18 Décembre 2008)

non, car c'est une photothèque privée mais je peux vous envoyer le dossier compressé cité ...


----------

